# Storm chasing



## Sutpav (Nov 8, 2018)

Hello, I am looking for someone to give me some insight on storm chasing. By this I mean if there is a large snow even 2-10 hours away from me where there is an over load of snow say 3 feet or more where the city is snowed in. I am having thought for this upcoming season on trying this. Going out of town the skid steer. Small dump. And plow truck and snow plowing/clearing/removing in the areas that are hit hard. I know it’s a bit of a gamble but say I drive down to the area to clear snow and charge a lot due the supply/demand ratio. Has anyone done this and is it worth it ?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sutpav said:


> Hello, I am looking for someone to give me some insight on storm chasing. By this I mean if there is a large snow even 2-10 hours away from me where there is an over load of snow say 3 feet or more where the city is snowed in. I am having thought for this upcoming season on trying this. Going out of town the skid steer. Small dump. And plow truck and snow plowing/clearing/removing in the areas that are hit hard. I know it's a bit of a gamble but say I drive down to the area to clear snow and charge a lot due the supply/demand ratio. Has anyone done this and is it worth it ?


When you factor in cost to mobilize, lodging, and meals your margins are gone and probably loosing money unless the rates are extremely high to oofset the added cost. Also if you were to have a breakdown you won't be able to do repairs in your own shop and you'll be at the mercy of a shop you have no experience with.


----------



## Sutpav (Nov 8, 2018)

BUFF said:


> When you factor in cost to mobilize, lodging, and meals your margins are gone and probably loosing money unless the rates are extremely high to oofset the added cost. Also if you were to have a breakdown you won't be able to do repairs in your own shop and you'll be at the mercy of a shop you have no experience with.


Plan would to be to bring logging, food and fuel with us along with basic tools. Unless it was a major mechanical breakdown me and my crew would be able to handle the repair.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sutpav said:


> Plan would to be to bring logging, food and fuel with us along with basic tools. Unless it was a major mechanical breakdown me and my crew would be able to handle the repair.


Ok.... Since you're pulling you're crew away from home do you intent to pay them anything for being on the road?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

A truck, a skid, and mini dump........not worth it. 
You think a skid is gunna be a game changer? 
Buffs right, not worth it


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Who are you going to contact when you get there?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

kimber750 said:


> Who are you going to contact when you get there?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

dieselss said:


> A truck, a skid, and mini dump........not worth it.
> You think a skid is gunna be a game changer?
> Buffs right, not worth it


If it's got a Boss game cube on it, it will be


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

A skid, a pickup, and a mini dump, I don't see where the lodging you say you are bringing with you is. Idk about your employees, but I'm not sleeping in the cab of a truck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sutpav said:


> Hello, I am looking for someone to give me some insight on storm chasing. By this I mean if there is a large snow even 2-10 hours away from me where there is an over load of snow say 3 feet or more where the city is snowed in. I am having thought for this upcoming season on trying this. Going out of town the skid steer. Small dump. And plow truck and snow plowing/clearing/removing in the areas that are hit hard. I know it's a bit of a gamble but say I drive down to the area to clear snow and charge a lot due the supply/demand ratio. Has anyone done this and is it worth it ?


When your talking that much snow....They will need larger equipment....If your looking to make a business out of this I think you best look elsewhere...The costs involved verses the ROI are just not there....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

A couple things stand out with the 3 feet of snow number.
1) Like defcon said you will probably need something bigger.
2)How often does an area get that much snow, 1 to 3 times a year, thats all your going to work?
3) Working with that much snow in an area that you are not familiar with would be a disaster logistacally and with hitting things under the snow.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Bah, don't listen to these guys...they're all being negative. I say go for it Sutpav. You'll figure it out


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Brndnstffrd said:


> A skid, a pickup, and a mini dump, I don't see where the lodging you say you are bringing with you is. Idk about your employees, but I'm not sleeping in the cab of a truck.


Don't be silly, I'm sure he wasn't thinking in the cab.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

It would be nice to know where the 2 to 10 hours of travel time are based out of also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> Bah, don't listen to these guys...they're all being negative. I say go for it Sutpav. You'll figure it out


I see my people skills classes are working nicely. Thumbs Up


----------



## Sutpav (Nov 8, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Ok.... Since you're pulling you're crew away from home do you intent to pay them anything for being on the road?


The crew in more detail would be me and a business partner. So we will only be paying ourselves if we make anything. I would only be losing our own time and expenses of travel. It would be more less a test run. I understand that a skid steer is not the biggest machine but it the best-sized machine to load up on the trailer and take with a pickup truck. All my other equipment requires a big rig to haul, and I can't see it being worth it to take that large of a machine that far because the price of possible loss would be much greater. I own a construction company which is seasonal. I'm just looking for a way to make a few bucks over winter when I do not have much going on. I use to have a plowing operation but have (gladly) sold that this year so I have the background in plowing. Just looking to see if anyone has done something this crazy enough and how it worked out. Also, I know someone asked where I was located and I am outside of Buffalo, NY. My business is very successful but I am looking to find a specific nitch in which I can get in and be successful during the winter months. This is where I figured chasing large storm snow storms a few times a year as the rates would be inflated largely.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If you're in Buffalo, you don't need to travel far for those heavy storms...assuming the wind is in the right direction.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sutpav said:


> The crew in more detail would be me and a business partner. So we will only be paying ourselves if we make anything. I would only be losing our own time and expenses of travel. It would be more less a test run. I understand that a skid steer is not the biggest machine but it the best-sized machine to load up on the trailer and take with a pickup truck. All my other equipment requires a big rig to haul, and I can't see it being worth it to take that large of a machine that far because the price of possible loss would be much greater. I own a construction company which is seasonal. I'm just looking for a way to make a few bucks over winter when I do not have much going on. I use to have a plowing operation but have (gladly) sold that this year so I have the background in plowing. Just looking to see if anyone has done something this crazy enough and how it worked out. Also, I know someone asked where I was located and I am outside of Buffalo, NY. My business is very successful but I am looking to find a specific nitch in which I can get in and be successful during the winter months. This is where I figured chasing large storm snow storms a few times a year as the rates would be inflated largely.


What better place is there than Buffalo, Syracuse, Tug hill to chase storms? I would find out who has the Emergency snow contract in Buffalo. Last time I was in Buffalo for a snow emergency we could not even get the lowboys with the loaders in. Had to drive the loaders about 20 miles in east of Buffalo on the Thurway.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Not trying to be a naysayer, but I can't imagine getting 3' of snow just 2 hours away and not having a lot of snow at home to deal with. 

Also, if someplace gets 3' of snow, is the plan to be there before it comes, or do you think the roads into the area will be open just for you?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bighammer said:


> Not trying to be a naysayer, but I can't imagine getting 3' of snow just 2 hours away and not having a lot of snow at home to deal with.
> 
> Also, if someplace gets 3' of snow, is the plan to be there before it comes, or do you think the roads into the area will be open just for you?


Getting 3-4' an hour away is not uncommon and where I'm at only get a few inches.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Bighammer said:


> Not trying to be a naysayer, but I can't imagine getting 3' of snow just 2 hours away and not having a lot of snow at home to deal with.
> 
> Also, if someplace gets 3' of snow, is the plan to be there before it comes, or do you think the roads into the area will be open just for you?


If that was for me do you need a link or some proof? The Contractor that got the snow emergency contract moves when the state tells you to, unless your stupid enough to take 3 lowboys and loaders for nothing. :hammerhead: What the weather man is spot on.  FYI I can remember plenty of times not having snow and Buffalo being buried. You trolling me????


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Bighammer said:


> Not trying to be a naysayer, but I can't imagine getting 3' of snow just 2 hours away and not having a lot of snow at home to deal with.
> 
> Also, if someplace gets 3' of snow, is the plan to be there before it comes, or do you think the roads into the area will be open just for you?


The road was open when the Lowboys got on it.  Happens to be a toll road. You think they are going to stop a emergency snow crew? The National guard was held up not us. Your not to bright are you???????????


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Getting 3-4' an hour away is not uncommon and where I'm at only get a few inches.


Well you're high...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Well you're high...


So am I. :laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Well you're high...


Aboot 5600' it only takes aboot 30min to get to 8500-9000' from my place.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> So am I. :laugh:


We can tell......


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

A member on here does this the only way it can work. He has the equipment from his summer work. Hes in NE kentucky so he gets snow but not really alot. He plows locally when he does get snow so his crew has snow experience. He has access to the east coast, north to places like buffalo and Erie, even south for ice storms. He has companies he works with in all those areas, so he essentially becomes a sub, theres really no chasing anything. 
Your in buffalo already, you dont have to chase anything, make contacts locally to sub on big storms. Make contacts in different areas. Have a plan in place for any destination you may go to. Dont chase anything.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I think he said he was near Erie PA.....Plenty of snow...But Erie is well known for very cheap rates on trucks and equipment


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I thought he said buffalo, I'm probably wrong though, none of the new guys post their area in their sig anymore. 

There just no chasing anymore. Even the hurricanes and tornados are not like they were 15-20 years ago, where you could load a truck and trailer and make 20-40k in 
2 or 3 weeks. Guys are coming home empty because the work has been locked up already. You can still get work, now its all about having relationships with companies on the other end already in place. 

Everybody's right about a 3' storm, you could be waiting for a decade for it to happen.
I'd target anything over a foot.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> I thought he said buffalo, I'm probably wrong though, none of the new guys post their area in their sig anymore.
> 
> There just no chasing anymore. Even the hurricanes and tornados are not like they were 15-20 years ago, where you could load a truck and trailer and make 20-40k in
> 2 or 3 weeks. Guys are coming home empty because the work has been locked up already. You can still get work, now its all about having relationships with companies on the other end already in place.
> ...


Yes he said outside of Buffalo. 
And yes everyone should have a City or at least an area like SE Mich or western NY and a state. Most of the questions on this website are based on a certain area and if its not listed the questions cant be answered correctly. Snow totals and pricing vary in different areas.
I cant think of a good reason why we dont have to have a city or at least location and have ask before but have been shut down.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes he said outside of Buffalo.
> And yes everyone should have a City or at least an area like SE Mich or western NY and a state. Most of the questions on this website are based on a certain area and if its not listed the questions cant be answered correctly. Snow totals and pricing vary in different areas.
> I cant think of a good reason why we dont have to have a city or at least location and have ask before but have been shut down.


 I'd replace Lapeer with something else- no one wants be be from lapeer...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'd replace Lapeer with something else- no one wants be be from lapeer...


Everybody wants to be from Lapeer as they move away.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

it is all about lake effect snow, the blizzard of 77 the snow blew off the lake into buffalo, rt 90 is always considered a break point for north and south


----------

